# loaded in and empties out



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all.its been a while but have been recovering from heart surgery and am now in a possition to start work in the garden again. I have used the time out doing loads of planing and just talking to many of my club mates as to what i would like to achieve. one of the subjects discussed was a method of illuision. How to put full hoppers in to the mill and pull out empties. and at the other end reverse this movement. I am hope that someone can help with any ideas as to how this can be done. also can someone help with how to write these topic.s IE is there a spellcheker. how to enlarge the text (poor eye sight)

hope for some help many thanks Granddad gnome (peter)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How to put full hoppers in to the mill and pull out empties. and at the other end reverse this movement 
Grandad Gnome / Peter, 

One way is to make the train going into the mill exit via a hidden track, and have another similar train enter the mill by the hidden track and exit the non-hidden / normal exit. Then send the full ones to the other end via a different route and reverse the process their. 

Of course, in garden-size trains, you could always set up a prototypical loading and unloading facilty, so you only have to get the material back to the start, not the whole train. 



how to write these topic.s IE is there a spellcheker. how to enlarge the text 
WHile the "Quick Reply" box at the bottom of a topic is useful, there's a bunch of editing features in the standard edit window. 
The text size is in the box circled in red, the spell checker is cricled green.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnets! Embed a magnet in the false load (made of polystrene foam) and have a magnetised steel strip in the roof. 

regards

ralph


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

A scenic peninsula with a raised hilly center portion. It need not be especially wide. On one side of the hill would be the mill with two tracks going through to the other side. Loads get pushed under the mill structure to be "unloaded". In reality the cars would be pushed through to the other side where the loading is done and represent waiting loaded cars there to be picked up by the next train there. 

From the loading side just the opposite would be done. Empty cars would be pushed under the loading bins but show through on the other side where they could be picked up as emptied cars at the mill. 

Two strings of cars, one loaded and one empty, would create endless cycles of drop off loads, pick up empties and then drop off empties and pick up loads. 

The railroad would thus have both of its ends at the same general location except separated by a scenic block. To complete a loop if desired the track could be laid around the hill for continuous running, just not used for operation sessions. Instead of a hill, if space is narrow, a flat could be used upon which the remainder portion of the mill could be painted behind the modeled structure part to make it look bigger and the loading area could have the same painted treatment for its background.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

PLEASE don't make all your replies in larger text! What good is that anyway if your posts are larger? The ones from the rest of us are in normal type. 

Zoom in the text by using control-+.... it works ok in IE, and works much better in Firefox, because you can select VIEW...ZOOM...ZOOM TEXT ONLY, and then use the control-plus keys to zoom in.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry Greg I am new a this and therefore I am not up with the protocoles ect.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not protocols, but just a better solution. You cannot get the entire forum to use larger type, so best thing is to zoom the text for yourself. 

Try it and you will see that it's a great solution. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a quick question about those formatting tools that Pete screen-snapped and shared above. I see a very limited subset of all those tools when I do a normal Reply (bold, italics, underscore, text alignment, emoticons and the add/remove link). All the rest of those helpful text tools indicated in Pete's screen-shot are not available. Is that something that is only available to paying subscribers of MLS? 

To Greg's point I have to agree. The text size Grandadgnome used was OK on my screen and is the same text size that is the default size to all other replies here. I also do what Greg suggested...just manage screen text size from within my own browser which is very effective.

Best of health to you "Grandad"...from another "grandad".









Rick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

oops


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, you got it John! 

(translation: those formatting tools are available to 1st class members only, Pete is one, but not Rick or granddadgnome) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, That's pretty neat Greg, I didn't know about that. I tried it out and it works great. Then it took me about 20 seconds to figure out how to get it back to normal. I don't need the lager text now, but in a few years I might, of course, by then I won't remember what to do.
Bob


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeez thanks Greg, I didn't know you could do that in Firefox, knew about it in IE so thanks again. Regal I gotta be careful here learnin one NEW thing a day is plenty, don't want to go into brain overload ya know!! Hah LOL The more I hang around you Greg, I don't care what other people say about you, you are alright!!! Hah LOL That's a joke so don't take it steriously ok????? Hah Have to make that clear ya know, I'm misunderstood alot huh??????????????? Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya and it goes to his head.







. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One might try this. Fill your gondola or hopper car with some washed gravel. Build some kind of ore tower for the cars to pass under or through. Set up a samall shop vac in the structure so that the cars pass close to the mouth of the shop vac hose with clearance. As the cars pass under the hose the contents will be vacumed out. The cars will enter the structure full and come out empty. 
The power of the shop vac can be controld by a placing a T in line with the hose. On the end of the T should be a adjustable valve. This way you can vent as much of the vacume till there is just enough at the mouth of the hose to pick up the ore. 

Now there can be another tipple of some kind. It can be conected by a conveyor to hide the hose. Insdie the second tipple/ore tower is where the shop vac is. The bottom of the shop vac has been cut and a funnel formed in it's place When the shop vac is turned off the contents will fall into the funnel. As the cars pass under the funnel opening a slide on the neck of the funnel will allow the contents to fall into a waiting hopper/gondola car. 

Now if you think this is crazzy you should see what I come up with when I am off my meds


----------

